# breaking a deer down at chehaw



## FERAL ONE (Jan 11, 2009)

i got the chance to shoot the guys breaking down a deer into workable parts at the 09 frontier festival and wanted to post the pics here for yall to see.  i knew it was gonna be good when i saw nick and he had a cuttin' rock between his teeth and a bone pick in his hands    they made short work of the doe and i have to say the stone knives were as efficient as any buck or gerber could hope to be. hopefully folks will see this thread and fill in details , all i am is a shutter button musher !!! 

this is where nick is removing the sinew from the backstrap area and scraping it clean.  he later hung it over his tipi line to dry in the sun.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 11, 2009)

next is breaking down my favorite part, the meat !!! and the leg quarter over the fire ( of which i did not get any .... the life of the cameraman , no respect )


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 11, 2009)

next is the fleshing out of the hide. i regret that i did not get shots of mr ben when he was working on the fleshing pole ( feel free to fill in correct terminology where needed !!!)  after the hide was hung it was retied all the way around the edges. i thought i had a pic of that but can't find it


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 11, 2009)

this was later in the day with the dried sinew. nick rolled it in his hands to loosen the threads and then was able to "peel" usable strands from the piece of sinew . hope these pics are helpful to some of yall, it was pretty awesome to watch masters at work !!!


----------



## JR (Jan 11, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> ...it was pretty awesome to watch masters at work !!!



You're right Feral!!!  I was fortunate to watch Nic take the sinew off of a deer down at Muddy's this fall!  AMAZING!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pic's Feral!
 these guys took their re-enacting very serious and it was a truly amazing event. Whether it was pouring bullets, flint knapping, or bow making, there was something to see at every turn.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for bringing the event to us F1!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 11, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Thanks for bringing the event to us F1!!


 

+1 on that.

Hoss


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep, thanks. I had a good time and wished I could have stayed longer. 

But it looked like the participants had much more fun than us "visitors" 

I did eat at Blackbeards. Good eating.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 11, 2009)

Look at ol SchleyLures in the first picture with Nic  At least now i know he can do something else besides break rocks and punch holes in his hands!  Schley sure you had fun we have been busy all weekend at the ER. Get ready for March its coming gotta grab another turkey under a log


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 11, 2009)

What does he do with the Sinew?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 11, 2009)

he uses it to haft knife blades and arrow heads and such .   i did find the pic i was huntin !!!


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 11, 2009)

Those were awsome!!! Thanks for shareing


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 11, 2009)

SC Hunter said:


> Look at ol SchleyLures in the first picture with Nic  At least now i know he can do something else besides break rocks and punch holes in his hands!  Schley sure you had fun we have been busy all weekend at the ER. Get ready for March its coming gotta grab another turkey under a log



That ain't SchleyLures.... that is Peter Pan  By the way, I heard he was gonna be shown on Fox 31 news tonight doing a dance at the "Hawk" Competition


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 11, 2009)

I am hoping so, you can bet I'll be watching to see if it is


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 11, 2009)

Say it ain't so, Pete.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> That ain't SchleyLures.... that is Peter Pan  By the way, I heard he was gonna be shown on Fox 31 news tonight doing a dance at the "Hawk" Competition


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


>



And you got whooped by Peter Pan?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> And you got whooped by Peter Pan?




Yep! And whipped good fashion too!! Ol` Pete cleaned all of us out!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep! And whipped good fashion too!! Ol` Pete cleaned all of us out!!



I think ya'll let him win just so we could get that dance on TV  Just kidding, he won fair and square... If he'd only known it was all on camera  

Ya'll haven't seen the last of that deer yet either... the carcass will be bait in front of my trail camera tomorrow morning... Thanks Muddy


----------



## Klem87 (Jan 11, 2009)

the first picture with Nicodemus is it the mustache or the teeth holding the rock in place.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 11, 2009)

Klem87 said:


> the first picture with Nicodemus is it the mustache or the teeth holding the rock in place.



 Holy smokes Klem posted!!!!!!! I am gonna pass out now...........


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 12, 2009)

Good job on he pictures Feral, thanks!


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 12, 2009)

Klem87 said:


> the first picture with Nicodemus is it the mustache or the teeth holding the rock in place.



Kinda looked like he was ready to fight didnt it???


----------



## ratman (Jan 12, 2009)

Bet it was all good hate i missed it but was home nursing a kidney stone , maybe i can make it next year.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 12, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> That ain't SchleyLures.... that is Peter Pan  By the way, I heard he was gonna be shown on Fox 31 news tonight doing a dance at the "Hawk" Competition



I knew i should have left work and went to see what was going on chehaw! I would have loved to see "PETER PAN" dance!! Sounds like everybody had fun i'll show up next year


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 12, 2009)

Great series of pics, Feral! They turned out fine. Reckon you can post a pic of that blade I presented to Ethan?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 12, 2009)

i sure will nick !!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Jan 12, 2009)

awesome pics.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 13, 2009)

here is a pic of the blade that nick was using on the deer.  when he turned around after it was over and presented it to ethan i knew he made a friend for life !!!  i tried to give an idea of just how sharp it is with the paper, you can see how smooth the cut is .


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet!!! I bet he liked that. That will be something he will always remember right there.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 13, 2009)

Obsedian edge is sharper than a surgical scapel.


----------

